# Gravierender Fehler in Intel Skylake und Kabylake Prozessoren gefährden System



## Freakless08 (26. Juni 2017)

*Gravierender Fehler in Intel Skylake und Kabylake Prozessoren gefährden System*

Durch einen Fehler in Intel Skylake und Kabylake Prozessoren können Datenveränderungen und Datenverlust entstehen wodurch die Sicherheit des Systems in Gefahr ist.
Betroffen sind alle Betriebssysteme : Windows, Linux und MACs mit den verbauten Prozessoren.
Es wird allen Besitzern empfohlen den neusten Microcode zu installieren, bzw. neue UEFI Updates, welche die Mainboard Hersteller anbieten, einzuspielen.

Der Fehler:
_"Kurze Schleifen, die AH-, BH-, CH-, DH-Register verwenden, können unvorhersehbares Systemverhalten verursachen"_, sofern Hyperthreading aktiviert sei.

Mehr dazu bei Golem.
Skylake und Kaby Lake: Debian warnt vor "Alptraum-Bug" in Intel-CPUs - Golem.de


----------



## barmitzwa (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gravierender Fehler in Intel Skylake und Kabylake Prozessoren gefährden System*

Intel Skylake & Kaby Lake: Hyper-Threading kann zu Fehlern bis zum Datenverlust fuhren


----------



## ForrestGump (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gravierender Fehler in Intel Skylake und Kabylake Prozessoren gefährden System*

Ein guter Grund von vielen sich keinen IIIINTEL mehr zu kaufen !!


----------



## LTEOnline (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gravierender Fehler in Intel Skylake und Kabylake Prozessoren gefährden System*

Eine Datensicherung hilft da auch nix?


----------



## MKS-Racing (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gravierender Fehler in Intel Skylake und Kabylake Prozessoren gefährden System*

Scheint halb zu Wild zu sein, wenn es erst so spät auftritt, werde mein non K System nicht Updaten , bahalte lieber das OC ....


----------



## Cleriker (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gravierender Fehler in Intel Skylake und Kabylake Prozessoren gefährden System*

Das verstehe ich nicht. Der Thread ist schon so alt und trotzdem leer. Als RyZen anfangs noch Probleme hatte wurde so geschimpft von manchen und jetzt? Wo sind diese User? Die müssten bei so etwas doch einen Anfall bekommen. 

btt:
Zum Glück ist in meinem Bekanntenkreis keiner auf entsprechende CPUs umgestiegen. Allgemein hoffe ich, dass es möglichst wenige User betrifft. Sowas braucht keiner.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gravierender Fehler in Intel Skylake und Kabylake Prozessoren gefährden System*

Naja vielleicht denken sich die meisten Betroffenen: "Wird schon nix passieren.."
In meinem Fall trifft das zu..

Und selbst wenn, ich hab da jetzt normalerweise nicht so brisantes Arbeitsmaterial, dass es wichtig wäre, wenn es zu Datenverlust käme..
Wenn die Register betroffen sind, heißt das also, es kann passieren, dass unterm Arbeiten bzw Spielen mal "alles abreißt", richtig?

Im Festspeicher liegende Daten sind da eher nicht betroffen. Oder hab ich es falsch verstanden?


----------



## Cleriker (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gravierender Fehler in Intel Skylake und Kabylake Prozessoren gefährden System*

Die Frage ist halt was alles zu potentiell betroffener Software gehört. Im Moment sieht es für mich so aus als könnte es möglich sein, dass auch Daten die geschrieben werden Veränderungen erfahren. Wenn die CPU einen Fehler bei der Berechnung generiert, wird dieser dann auch so abgelegt. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich irre.


----------



## LastManStanding (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gravierender Fehler in Intel Skylake und Kabylake Prozessoren gefährden System*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht. Der Thread ist schon so alt und trotzdem leer. Als RyZen anfangs noch Probleme hatte wurde so geschimpft von manchen und jetzt? Wo sind diese User? Die müssten bei so etwas doch einen Anfall bekommen.
> 
> btt:
> Zum Glück ist in meinem Bekanntenkreis keiner auf entsprechende CPUs umgestiegen. Allgemein hoffe ich, dass es möglichst wenige User betrifft. Sowas braucht keiner.
> ...



Genau so oder so ähnlich... Wahrscheinlich weil so viele betroffen wären. Betroffene schweigen zumeist.


----------



## JoinRise (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gravierender Fehler in Intel Skylake und Kabylake Prozessoren gefährden System*

Was soll man dazu auch sagen , "Kurze Schleifen, die AH-, BH-, CH-, DH-Register verwenden, können unvorhersehbares Systemverhalten verursachen" können ist das zauber Wort.
Und so schlimm kann der Fehler nicht gewesenen sein. Sonst währe es in den Medien ganz groß rum gegangen. Bzw wurde er ja gefixt


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gravierender Fehler in Intel Skylake und Kabylake Prozessoren gefährden System*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht. Der Thread ist schon so alt und trotzdem leer. Als RyZen anfangs noch Probleme hatte wurde so geschimpft von manchen und jetzt? Wo sind diese User? Die müssten bei so etwas doch einen Anfall bekommen.


Anscheint sind nicht allzu viele User davon betroffen, denn komisch ist schon das zuvor nie was in diese Richtung berichtet wurde. Das dürfte deine Frage mit "wo die User sind" beantworten. Zumindest kann ich dir berichten das bei mir mit solch einem Prozessor nie Probleme gab und alles 1a läuft.

Tja... so was gibt es auch... wo manche Aussagen nicht bei allen zutreffen...


----------



## SurfPC (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gravierender Fehler in Intel Skylake und Kabylake Prozessoren gefährden System*

also ich habe einen i5 7400 und bei mir ist alles in bester Ordnung


----------



## Cleriker (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gravierender Fehler in Intel Skylake und Kabylake Prozessoren gefährden System*

Hm... ist dein post ironisch/spaßig gemeint? 
Der Fehler kann doch nur in Verbindung mit aktiviertem hyperthreding auftreten. Wie hast du das denn bei dir freigeschaltet? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RtZk (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gravierender Fehler in Intel Skylake und Kabylake Prozessoren gefährden System*



Lonemaster schrieb:


> Genau so oder so ähnlich... Wahrscheinlich weil so viele betroffen wären. Betroffene schweigen zumeist.



Nicht wirklich normalerweise melden sich gerade nur die Leute die Probleme haben und nicht die, die keine haben.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gravierender Fehler in Intel Skylake und Kabylake Prozessoren gefährden System*

Nein, das kann nicht sein. Schau dir die RyZen threads an, da haben sich hauptsächlich User gemeldet, die nicht mal AMD im Rechner hatten.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gravierender Fehler in Intel Skylake und Kabylake Prozessoren gefährden System*

Dummschwätzer die irgendein Unsinn nachplappern gibt es immer und meist sind es immer dann Leute die solch ein System noch nicht mal selbst hatten, denn sonst würden sie solch ein Unsinn nicht mit vertreten. Der Ryzen hat auch seine Probleme, die aber nach und nach mit Updates behoben werden. Es ist ein guter Prozessor und es ist auch nichts neues das Themen entstehen wenn Probleme auftauchen. Zumindest kenne ich nur Themen  wo wirklich hierzu mal Hilfe angefragt wurde. Jemand der seine Probleme selber löst oder keine hat wird normal auch kein Thema erstellen.

@SurfPC
Ein I5 hat kein Hyper-Threading, daher ist von ihm nicht die Rede.


----------



## DARPA (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gravierender Fehler in Intel Skylake und Kabylake Prozessoren gefährden System*

Es ist doch bekannt, dass quasi jede CPUs nen Arsch voll Bugs hat, welche aber jeweils nur unter ganz bestimmten Umständen auftreten und daher in den meisten Anwendungsszenarien nicht relevant sind. 

Hin und wieder kommt es dann mal zu einer dieser Konstellationen und einer der Bugs wird durch die Öffentlichkeit entdeckt. Das geht dann durch die Medien. Der Rest ist Geschichte.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gravierender Fehler in Intel Skylake und Kabylake Prozessoren gefährden System*

Ja aber nur weil manche Bugs durch die Öffentlichkeit entdeckt werden muss es nicht heißen das jeder davon betroffen sein wird, weil wahrscheinlich diese bestimmten Umständen entweder je nach System nicht auftreten oder hierzu bestimmte Anwendungen die dazu führen nicht genutzt werden. Aus einem andrem Thema wo es um die selbe Ankündigung ging hieß es auch das es im privat Bereich eher unwahrscheinlich wäre.


----------



## DARPA (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gravierender Fehler in Intel Skylake und Kabylake Prozessoren gefährden System*

Genau das hab ich doch geschrieben


----------



## Ralle@ (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gravierender Fehler in Intel Skylake und Kabylake Prozessoren gefährden System*

Jede Hardware hat Bugs.
Manche treten an die Öffentlichkeit, manche nicht, weil selbst der Hersteller nichts davon weis. Einfach damit abfinden und fertig, sich darüber zu ärgern und sich gegenseitig zu dissen bringt rein gar nichts.


----------



## LastManStanding (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gravierender Fehler in Intel Skylake und Kabylake Prozessoren gefährden System*



RtZk schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich normalerweise melden sich gerade nur die Leute die Probleme haben und nicht die, die keine haben.


Falsch:
Am lautesten schreien immer die, die nichts damit zu tun haben.
Sich ungefragt um die Probleme von anderen zu kümmern, ist einen weit verbreitete Volkskrankheit
Deswegen ist dir auch nicht egal, ob dein Nachbar 1 Meter hohes Gras im Vorgarten hat. Obwohl es einzig nur ihn was angeht, nimand sonst.


----------

